# IPC failed inspection



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

New residential rough-in failed today because I didn't have a bleed coupling between main shut off and PRV. I've never herd of this and can't find it in code book. Anyone have any information?


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Were you present for the inspection? Did you ask the inspector to site the chapter & section by which the failure was issued? They're obligated to do that if asked. Although I did have one advise me he had a couple weeks to get me that information. Since the job was a bathroom remodel, it was basically a F-you!


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

No I was not there. If I was there would have been an argument


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Michaelcookplum said:


> New residential rough-in failed today because I didn't have a bleed coupling between main shut off and PRV. I've never herd of this and can't find it in code book. Anyone have any information?


we always put a gage on both sides of a PRV so you can easily set it but I have never heard of a bleed coupling.


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey wyrickmech you mean like temporary gauges for construction phase. Or like an inline permanent gauge? I've never seen it but it would be nice to have.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Not required in the 2009 version of IPC.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

An RPBD has a bleed (relief valve assembly) built in.


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

It's always a good idea to argue with an inspector...


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Is it possible your local jurisdiction adopted the new 2015 ipc release yet ? My state is still on 2012 , havent even touched 2015 yet. perhaps your local jurisdiction added to their own code ammendments ? Here it tucson we have some of our own local codes ammended to ipc and supercede ipc on some local changes.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Texan said:


> Hey wyrickmech you mean like temporary gauges for construction phase. Or like an inline permanent gauge? I've never seen it but it would be nice to have.


permanent gage set up its the only way you can see what really is going on.


----------



## StL92 (Apr 14, 2016)

Are you sure he didn't mean a boiler drain cut in to drain the house? Inspectors lingo is ****ed half the time


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

Michaelcookplum said:


> New residential rough-in failed today because I didn't have a bleed coupling between main shut off and PRV. I've never herd of this and can't find it in code book. Anyone have any information?


Used to have to do that a while ago when I first started plumbing. Sometimes we just used a ball valve with bleed. But I have not seen this in a while because you can break the union on the PRV. Was this Loudon County?


----------



## celtic1 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Whf*



Michaelcookplum said:


> New residential rough-in failed today because I didn't have a bleed coupling between main shut off and PRV. I've never herd of this and can't find it in code book. Anyone have any information?


 Pull the sucker outa His Prius , and wail on the Dick :furious:


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Michaelcookplum said:


> New residential rough-in failed today because I didn't have a bleed coupling between main shut off and PRV. I've never herd of this and can't find it in code book. Anyone have any information?



This is the 2012 IRC.

*P2903.9.1 Service valve.  *
Each _dwelling unit _shall be provided with an accessible main shutoff valve near the entrance of the water service. The valve shall be of a full-open type having nominal restriction to flow, with provision for drainage such as a bleed orifice or installation of a separate drain valve. Additionally, the water service shall be valved at the curb or lot line in accordance with local requirements. 

http://www2.iccsafe.org/states/virg.../Chapter 29_Water Supply and Distribution.pdf


----------

